# Pens that take a Montblanc Refills



## pro2zon (Feb 26, 2016)

I love my Montblanc but do not want to take it everywhere so i have one pen that takes the Montblanc refills and use it all the time. I was wondering if anyone had suggestions for other nice looking but reasonably priced pens that will take Montblanc refills.

Thanks,


----------



## R1P (Sep 30, 2009)

Which pen do you have accepting the refills other than the MB?

Ti Arto will take over 200 different refills and te MB (roller and ballpoint) is one of them.


----------



## Marten (Jun 8, 2017)

Prometheus Writes (Dark Sucks) - specifically designed to accept MB roller and fineliner refills only.


----------



## RNHC (Feb 13, 2010)

Ballpoint or rollerball refill? IIRC, Montblanc rollerball is standard sized so it should fit a lot of rollerball pens.


----------

